# Identifying Font Type



## codymac33 (Apr 24, 2017)

Can someone please tell me what font this is? I'm sure it's a pretty common font..









Sent from my SM-J320V using Tapatalk


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

Collegiate FLF Font | dafont.com

stretch to fit, maybe use the plain font and add your own outline so you can adjust thickness


----------



## Peachfaced (Jun 4, 2017)

Collegiate Heavy Outline font by Character - FontSpace

Looks very close if not right on the mark.


----------



## henrygreger (Aug 23, 2016)

You can identify the font from here - https://www.fontsquirrel.com/matcherator


----------



## CrypticThreads (Jun 12, 2017)

Athletic Font | dafont.com
ath reg is pretty much your standard font for that stuff. The top is sort of strange with that flat top arc, same font obviously though.


----------

